

Interactive Road Orientation Distributions – How Ordered is Your Town? - chippy
http://blog.veloviewer.com/interactive-road-orientation-distributions-how-ordered-is-your-town/

======
chippy
Just navigate to your city. It uses OpenStreetMap data

Some examples:

Austin TX:
[http://veloviewer.com/roads#map=12/30.254505071257608/-97.70...](http://veloviewer.com/roads#map=12/30.254505071257608/-97.70857507324587)

Sheffield, UK:
[http://veloviewer.com/roads#map=11/53.37813000840681/-1.4728...](http://veloviewer.com/roads#map=11/53.37813000840681/-1.4728038940353199)

"The City":
[http://veloviewer.com/roads#map=11/37.738851585164944/-122.4...](http://veloviewer.com/roads#map=11/37.738851585164944/-122.42438012695744)

